# ThirtyTwo: TM-2 vs. TM-3 for heel hold and comfort? Tried on TM-2's and loved them, but wondering about the 3's fit.



## RayzTheRoof (Mar 10, 2014)

I have a heel that is incredibly difficult to lock down. I tried on the Vans Infuse first to see all the customization and fit. Incredible customization, horrible comfort, so the dude in the shop recommended the TM-2's that everyone in the shop rides. The perfect boot it seems, but I've had 32 lashed for a few years and it lost the initial heel hold so that worried me a bit. Even with a heel hold kit, it didn't pan out. I'm thinking about the TM-3's because it's marketed as improved in every way, but that could all just be nonsense. The main differences in the liner seem to be the arch support adjustments and the harder orange material, though I've read people have an issue with that being too stiff and it doesn't pack out. Might be good for my heel though to not have that area pack out much. 

Do the 3s fit similar to the 2s in anyone's experience? Thanks!


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

TM2 and TM3 fit very differently.

TM2 has a stiffer, plusher/higher volume liner. TM3 have the Elite liner = better insole, lower overall volume and supposed to break down a bit less over time.

None of the "extras" in the TM3 or TM2 mean anything if the boots don't fit you.

From my experience, TM3 fit better on slightly wider feet that do not need as much heel hold. TM2 better for narrower feet (especially ankles).

If your older boots started well, but you couldn't get heel hold even with added inserts, then they're likely too big for you (as in, you went with say half a size bigger than you should have).

Also, TM3 take a bit longer to break in.


----------



## RayzTheRoof (Mar 10, 2014)

Thanks for the info. I didn't go up a size. I'm dead on the line (slightly over really) as a size 8. The issue is that foot size doesn't account for ankle thickness and heel hold. It has nothing to do with it. I even tried on a half a size up boot with incredible heel hold. But I think I'm going to end up with the Infuse. I think I tried on last year's model. I tried on a 7.5 of this year's and the hold is fantastic, though still too small for me. I could barely get the boot on and off with the laces completely undone, so I definitely need an 8 in those.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

RayzTheRoof said:


> Thanks for the info. I didn't go up a size. I'm dead on the line (slightly over really) as a size 8. The issue is that foot size doesn't account for ankle thickness and heel hold. It has nothing to do with it. I even tried on a half a size up boot with incredible heel hold. But I think I'm going to end up with the Infuse. I think I tried on last year's model. I tried on a 7.5 of this year's and the hold is fantastic, though still too small for me. I could barely get the boot on and off with the laces completely undone, so I definitely need an 8 in those.


Ok that you were "in size" then. In that case the TM2 have way better heel hold. You could get the double boa to really crank it.

I have tried Infuse and have Vans Verse. They are solid for heel hold. Only problem is i find liner too soft, but not bad. Definitely doable. The footbeds are great.

Oh and Vans build quality is out of this world. My Verse have 2+ seasons and they still look like new. My ThirtyTwos are good for longevity in terms of quality, but they look their age after a while. And the outsole in Vans is top top notch. Incomparable in grip and durability with TM2 unless you get the TM2 XLT.

Thirtytwo and Vans both fit almost the same. Thirtytwo i'd say to almost everyone, better to size-up half size. Vans is 100% true size.

Extra also... Vans have a shin power strap (on the Verse it goes around the liner, on the Infuse I think you can do both - around the shell or around the liner). I think that's a must for narrow calves/ankles. I have Intuition powerstraps anyways (costs $10) but the Vans come with it and it fixed to the boot so easier to deal with.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

OP, do up a half butterfly...see boot faq sticky. Its an easy diy mod to make a heel pocket. And if you need put a bit to foam on the tongue to help push you foot back into the pocket. I've used this mod on all of my 32's (prime and 2 pair of focus boas) and also my backlands.


----------



## RayzTheRoof (Mar 10, 2014)

Yeah I really love the customizations on the Vans. Such nice little things like how the liner tongue velcros in place and the power strap and removable/adjustable xcage for heel hold. The quality of everything feels super high and I feel like I'm getting more for my money compared to ThirtyTwo. Don't get me wrong, 32 is great, but I get at least the same quality PLUS all the extra customizations for a similar price. I always felt like boots could have so many more little additions to help with hold and fit, and Vans seems to take that seriously. Plus the boa on it for more ankle hold!


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

wrathfuldeity said:


> OP, do up a half butterfly...see boot faq sticky. Its an easy diy mod to make a heel pocket. And if you need put a bit to foam on the tongue to help push you foot back into the pocket. I've used this mod on all of my 32's (prime and 2 pair of focus boas) and also my backlands.


Yeah those are all awesome. Not everyone needs them, or some people may only need one or the other. 

I always need something in my liner. Starting point is fine on ThirtyTwos with performance liner, the only boot/liners that fit well from day 1. But after a while I end up having to customize.

For exmple i haven't even used my stock Vans liners. Nor the Elite liners. They're fine, they just don't have a perfect fit from the start, so i'd rather start with something that fits better then customize that one.

As far as boot features... like I said, whatever feature or tech any boot has means nothing if it doesn't fit. Powercuff, velcro etc means nothing if the boot doesnt fit over the whole foot.


----------



## RayzTheRoof (Mar 10, 2014)

For sure. I'm just stoked it seems like the boot will fit plus I have all those extra goodies.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

RayzTheRoof said:


> For sure. I'm just stoked it seems like the boot will fit plus I have all those extra goodies.


You got it.

And yeah Vans boots completely surprised me with their quality. Really outstanding. The shoes are ok. I like them, they're hip, cool, trendy, etc. but i wouldn't say they're quality shoes. But their snowboard boots are 👌


----------



## RayzTheRoof (Mar 10, 2014)

I like some of their skate shoes, but most are too narrow for me. I dig Half Cabs and Chukka Lows.


----------



## campbellt3 (Feb 25, 2016)

I have narrow heels and tried the TM2's, TM2 XLT's, and TM3's among at least 10 other boots. The XLT's fit the best and that is what I went with. I am super happy with my purchase.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

RayzTheRoof said:


> I like some of their skate shoes, but most are too narrow for me. I dig Half Cabs and Chukka Lows.


Yeah I have Half cabs too, and the North Face colab boots, and old schools... For skate i prefer Etnies/e's or Globe.


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

I have a set of vans ultra gore tex sneakers I really like! I need to try out their snowboards boots sometime.


----------

